# PAM on Small Wrists . . . wrist shots?



## NightScar

Just curious, how many PAM owners has a rather small wrist (<6.5")?

I have always like Panerais but the big case has really deterred me from considering one but the more i look at it, it makes me want one more and more and I figure, I'd give the 40mm versions a chance. I do have a tiny wrist though, around 6.2"-6.4" and I am considering the PAM 48 but I am not sure how I can accommodate it. I know there are other 40mm Pams (49, 282, etc...) out there so if there are any wrist shot on those who has a small wrist, please post. 

Also, an additional question, I've only seen the PAM 48 and 282, are there any 40mm PAM Luminor w/o a date bubble? 

Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

48 on a 6.75" wrist.


----------



## link2derek

It's not just the circumference of the wrist, but the shape too, that matters. E.g., if you have oval wrists (wide side-to-side, but shallow top-to-bottom) that measure 6.5", a bigger watch can look fine. But if you have 6.5" wrists that are more round (as wide as they are deep), then larger watches can look too big.

Best thing is to go try them on (if you can). When in doubt, I always go with the larger watch.


----------



## graphite

here is my new 287 radiomir on my ~6.5" wrist. took a shot in traffic (wore it for the first time today!) and then one more just now when i read your post.

my wrist measures ~4.06" on the "top" and ~3.5" on the side, if that helps. this is with fingers extended, as the dimensions of my wrist vary slightly based on orientation.



















hope this helps a little. i my luminor is getting serviced right now, but when if it gets back soon i'll take pics of that too.

FYI the strap is a micah "vintagerstraps" Vdark 26mm strap. outstanding craftsmanship-- exactly what the paneristi is looking for. but then again, you already know that. i'll be buying from him again-- he's a real gentleman and an outstanding craftsman. i even chat with micah here and there on gchat.


----------



## graphite

or.... how about some of these?










http://ironmind-store.com/No1-Captains-of-Crush174-Hand-Gripper/productinfo/1251/


----------



## NightScar

Thanks for the pics WP and Graphite, appreciate it. I'm still bot sure though. I just measured my wrist again and it is pretty close to being 6" flat. I also visited a couple of stores in my area and didn't find any store that carried Panerai so I am unable to try them. It is a lot more difficult to find a dealer that carries Pams than expected.


----------



## Dr. Robert

40mm Panerai Luminor ...... model PAM00049.......on a wrist a hair or two under 6.75".................plenty big for me.................


----------



## mikee

048 on 6.5"ish (last time i checked)




























40mm hits the spot for me right now but I see a 210 base in the near future :-!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## enthusiast

My wrist is also about 6.5 and I too am on the search for more pics. You 40mm owners have a duty to share with us! 

Right now, I can't decide between the 48 or 244 (both are 40mm). Anyone got a 244?

And I second the difficulty in finding Panerai at watch dealers...hard to find these suckers, I've yet to find one in person. 

P.S. Great proportions there mikee, that is perfect size for your wrist.


----------



## NightScar

Thanks for the pics Doc and Mike. The white dial looks real good on the 49 and the cf strap on the 48 looks great.

I still can't decide if it will workw ith my wrist though, maybe you guys could tell me? Here's what a 41mm round watch looks on my puny wrist.









Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## mikee

graphite said:


>


That 287 is a beaut! Excellent strap choice too congrats on the new addition |>


----------



## mikee

NightScar said:


> I still can't decide if it will workw ith my wrist though, maybe you guys could tell me? Here's what a 41mm round watch looks on my puny wrist.


I think the IWC looks bigger because of its very thin bezel. The Luminor's (40 & 44mm) are pretty chunky but you'll get used to it. Wait til you can try one on at an AD...bet ya walk out with it :-d:-d:-d. You know you really really want one ;-)

Your portuguese is georgous btw! It was once my grail.


----------



## CorruptedSanity

NightScar said:


> Thanks for the pics Doc and Mike. The white dial looks real good on the 49 and the cf strap on the 48 looks great.
> 
> I still can't decide if it will workw ith my wrist though, maybe you guys could tell me? Here's what a 41mm round watch looks on my puny wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


Honestly that looks too big for your wrist size.
If you want a larger watch like a 41 or 42 then find one with a larger bezel and smaller crystal. The fuller crystal looks too big for you IMO.


----------



## CorruptedSanity

I have the same issue but on the other end of the spectrum. I can just barely wear 38mm.


----------



## shu

I have a 6.5" wrist and wear a 50mm U-Boat.


----------



## NightScar

CorruptedSanity said:


> Honestly that looks too big for your wrist size.
> If you want a larger watch like a 41 or 42 then find one with a larger bezel and smaller crystal. The fuller crystal looks too big for you IMO.





mikee said:


> I think the IWC looks bigger because of its very thin bezel. The Luminor's (40 & 44mm) are pretty chunky but you'll get used to it. Wait til you can try one on at an AD...bet ya walk out with it :-d:-d:-d. You know you really really want one ;-)
> 
> Your portuguese is georgous btw! It was once my grail.


I agree with you guys, it looks way bigger because of the almost non-existant bezel but it is my grail so I just had to have it. :-!

As for the PAM 48, if we aren't going to get hit with heavy rain this weekend I'd go for a search for an AD so I could try it on but it looks like my adventure will have to wait and I'd just have to stare at the beautiful pics in here for now. I was going to take a plunge on a used one from the sales forum but it just isn't easy to pull the trigger being this unsure how it would look on my scrawny wrist.

Thanks for all the help and pics though, really appreciate it. More pics would be appreciated though. :-!


----------



## marcadrian

my camera died, so no pics of my panerai on my wrist. I have a 6 in. wrist my pam 48 wears fantastic on it, I have a glycine airman special II which is 42mm and it is just a tad too big, but as soemone pointed out, the larger bezel makes it look smaller on the wrist. I think 44mm cases are just too big for a small wrist.


----------



## NightScar

WP, since you have a Monaco and I have an easier access to that watch to try on but how do you think it compared to the 48? Is it about the same or does the Monaco look bigger/smaller? 

Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

NightScar said:


> WP, since you have a Monaco and I have an easier access to that watch to try on but how do you think it compared to the 48? Is it about the same or does the Monaco look bigger/smaller?
> 
> Thanks!


The Monaco will be easier for you to wear because it is thinner and lays flatter on the wrist. The Monaco is also lighter in weight due to the heavier 7750 movement in the Panerai.

The crown guard on the Panerai also makes it a few mm wider than the Monaco.

It would be a tough choice between the two but I would lean toward the Panerai due to it's versatility to be a dress watch and sport watch and it's unique look. However, the Panerai msrp is $1700 more and the difference gets larger when you figure in a higher discount for the TAG.

Here's a wrist shot of the Monaco. Keep in mind, photos tend to skew the watch into looking larger.:


----------



## link2derek

shu said:


> I have a 6.5" wrist and wear a 50mm U-Boat.


My girlfriend has 6.5" wrists and she wears a 52mm Russian Diver. Of course, nobody notices how huge it looks because they're always staring at her rear-end! :-d


----------



## Wisconsin Proud

link2derek said:


> My girlfriend has 6.5" wrists and she wears a 52mm Russian Diver. Of course, nobody notices how huge it looks because they're always staring at her rear-end! :-d


If she was that good she'd be your wife. :-d


----------



## NightScar

Wisconsin Proud said:


> The Monaco will be easier for you to wear because it is thinner and lays flatter on the wrist. The Monaco is also lighter in weight due to the heavier 7750 movement in the Panerai.
> 
> The crown guard on the Panerai also makes it a few mm wider than the Monaco.
> 
> It would be a tough choice between the two but I would lean toward the Panerai due to it's versatility to be a dress watch and sport watch and it's unique look. However, the Panerai msrp is $1700 more and the difference gets larger when you figure in a higher discount for the TAG.
> 
> Here's a wrist shot of the Monaco. Keep in mind, photos tend to skew the watch into looking larger.:


Thanks for the pics, it makes a good comparison to your Pam pics. I agree with the price, especially since I am considering the automatic Monaco (non-chrono) so it is smaller (will better accomodate my wrist) and much cheaper. Still somewhat undecided between the two though...

Here's more reference to my wrist with a 41mm watch but with a thicker bezel this time.


----------



## NightScar

link2derek said:


> My girlfriend has 6.5" wrists and she wears a 52mm Russian Diver. Of course, nobody notices how huge it looks because they're always staring at her rear-end! :-d


I don't believe you, we need proof. :-d

J/K! :-!


----------



## Dr. Robert

For me it's the case length that's #1....too long and the lugs/case hangs over.....for wrists under 7"....I suggest a case length no longer than 48mm lug to lug. That's why I got the 40mm Luminor ..........40mm case, 48mm case length...perfect.
As an asides I have Seiko dive watches that are 42+mm diameter, but short case...46mm...no problem...sits on top of my wrist, a balanced look.


----------



## dj00tiek

I got a 6.5" wrist and in my opinion I can pull of this TAG Heuer Carrera with 41mm pretty easily. It's not only your wrist size in dimensions but also how flat and wide it is.


----------



## NightScar

That is the exact Tag I posted except in brown and it is only 41mm.


----------



## shu

Heres the 50mm on my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Dr. Robert

shu said:


> Heres the 50mm on my 6.5" wrist.


Now that's a watch I can read without my eyeglasses!:-d


----------



## GregNYC

Here's a PAM 48 (40mm) on a petite wrist of a friend of mine. Looks fantastic, and she had never had as many compliments on a watch as she had with that one:


----------



## martha

Here's a 44mm on my tiny female Asian wrist. I was also contemplating the 48 but forget it I will go with the 312 to make a statement.


----------



## desidon

Here is a 321 on a 6.75 " flat top wrist.


----------



## ng107

Hi, I have found this thread very helpful and am grateful for all the comments. I have very small wrists, they are 6.25 inches, and they are also skinny. I will not wear a watch more than 40mm, as I am a bit conservative in style. I really like the Panerai Luminor GMT 40mm.

pam00244 Panerai Luminor GMT 40mm Mens Watch









However, I have a couple of questions. One this particular watch is around 16mm thick, would that not look to big? Can any member please comment on this? Also the description in the link says the following:

*Case Diameter*
40mm X 40mm (not incl. crown & lugs)


I understand what is meant by "lugs", however what is meant by the term "crown"? I am hoping this watch is 40mm x 40mm and not larger.


----------



## ed21x

it just means the half moon crown guard extends beyond the 40x40mm case. The 40mm actually looks quite big, but is not as overpowering as the 44mm as to make a statement. I love mine


----------



## ng107

ed21x said:


> it just means the half moon crown guard extends beyond the 40x40mm case. The 40mm actually looks quite big, but is not as overpowering as the 44mm as to make a statement. I love mine


Hi Mr. Ed21x, thanks for the reply. I will actually go try one out in a few weeks. I found a jeweler that carries Panerai. I was curious do you have a 40mm or 44mm? If you have a 40mm, can you kindly please post a picture of the 40mm on your wrist? I have small wrists, 6.25 inches, and am worried a 40mm Panerai, combined with its thickness of 16mm, might look to "ghetto" on me.


----------



## joshkim178

this thread has been helpful to me. i have very small wrists myself(<6.5") and have a hard time finding a strap for my PAM 359. does anyone know a good website with good quality that makes straps that are 115/75. even a 120/80 strap is too big where I have to go shorter than the last hole on the strap. please PM me if you know of any.
thanks


----------



## ng107

enthusiast said:


> My wrist is also about 6.5 and I too am on the search for more pics. You 40mm owners have a duty to share with us!
> 
> Right now, I can't decide between the 48 or 244 (both are 40mm). Anyone got a 244?
> 
> And I second the difficulty in finding Panerai at watch dealers...hard to find these suckers, I've yet to find one in person.
> 
> P.S. Great proportions there mikee, that is perfect size for your wrist.


Hi, I understand it has been a while since your last post, but I would like to politely inquire if you ended up buying a Panerai? I am thinking of getting a 40MM Panerai, and cannot decide between the Luminor Automatic or Luminor GMT (48 versus 244).

If someone else has either one of these watches, the 40mm version, can they kindly please post some pictures? I would be very grateful. Thanks!


----------



## Lew

summarizing: everone should have panerai


----------



## whitestardan

NightScar said:


> I don't believe you, we need proof. :-d
> 
> J/K! :-!


Would this be appropriate time for:










And for the OP, with your wrist size, I'd stick with either the 40mm Luminor, although you may be able to pull off the 45mm Radiomir since it doesn't have a 5mm crown guard on it.


----------



## ng107

Hi, I tried on a couple of 40mm Panerai's today. The diameter of the watch was fine on my small wrists, 6.25 inches. But, I was kind of surprised by how thick these watches are. I guess I never factored in the width of the watch, as it also makes it look very big on smaller wrists.

Are these watches considered okay to wear with suits or dress clothes? I was going to get the dressier black alligator strap with black stitching.


----------



## timefleas

The Pams are generally chunky watches, and some will say that sleeves don't fit over them smoothly, and therefore are not so appropriate for dressy situations. However, having worked for the foreign service, and having dealt with ambassadors, prime ministers, CEOs of major corporations, and a whole lot of other people, I can safely say that NO ONE CARES about what kind of watch you are wearing, how much it cost, and how big it is!! I have seen G-shocks worn by heads of state, Timexes by ambassadors, Pateks by visa line workers, Rolexes by chauffeurs and everything in between--if you like it, and it fits your wrist, WEAR IT and ENJOY!


----------



## typericey

I didn't know 40mm Panerais existed before this thread. I feel that small (i.e <44mm) PAMs are the antithesis of the brand.

Anyway, here's by 6.5" wrist with a 44mm PAM:


----------



## timefleas

typericey said:


> ...I feel that small (i.e <44mm) PAMs are the antithesis of the brand...


Apparently Panerai doesn't share your sentiments--fully one third of all Panerais sold between 1998 and 2008 were 40mm....


----------



## leopardprey

timefleas said:


> Apparently Panerai doesn't share your sentiments--fully one third of all Panerais sold between 1998 and 2008 were 40mm....


I have a pretty good size wrist, 7.5", and at one time I had a 40mm Panerai on SS Bracelet (PAM 50 or 51 IIRC). Looked great. I used to jokingly call it my "datejust on steroids". I do think the 40mms look better with the bracelets than straps. (but I also like the 44mm in many way with bracelets also!). It is all preception, my Father has same wrist as me and wears a Rolex Explorer 36mm that I bought him. When he saw the 40mm Panerai, he was like "that watch is massive!".

Wear what you think looks good and is comfortable for you. If the lugs hang off the sides of your wrist, probably too large and will not look right though.


----------



## ng107

Hi Mr. Leopardprey, you have described my situation perfectly. I have a 36mm Rolex Datejust, and a 39mm/9.5mm Baume et Mercier. That is I was taken back by the thickness of the 40mm Panerai. However, it is a very nice watch. I am still debating whether to get it, the Luminor Marina Automatic 40mm. The Luminor GMT 40mm, just has to "busy" of a watch face for me.


----------



## leopardprey

ng107 said:


> Hi Mr. Leopardprey, you have described my situation perfectly. I have a 36mm Rolex Datejust, and a 39mm/9.5mm Baume et Mercier. That is I was taken back by the thickness of the 40mm Panerai. However, it is a very nice watch. I am still debating whether to get it, the Luminor Marina Automatic 40mm. The Luminor GMT 40mm, just has to "busy" of a watch face for me.


Visually the 44mms will look slimmer than the 40mms, as the thickness of the watches are same, but due to larger diameter of the 44mms, the porportions off set the thickness. Also, IIRC, the base models, due to thinner movement, are a a bit thinner have flatter case backs. YOu might want to try out a 176 or 177 in Titanium. They wear very light and very comfy on the wrist.


----------



## ng107

leopardprey said:


> Visually the 44mms will look slimmer than the 40mms, as the thickness of the watches are same, but due to larger diameter of the 44mms, the porportions off set the thickness. Also, IIRC, the base models, due to thinner movement, are a a bit thinner have flatter case backs. YOu might want to try out a 176 or 177 in Titanium. They wear very light and very comfy on the wrist.


Hi, thanks for the pointers, as I really appreciate this. You are right, if the watch diameter is wider, then the same width will look less pronounced. I also looked at the PAM176 and PAM177 watches and they are very nice. However, they are 44mm in diameter. A 44mm Panerai, combined with its lugs, hangs over my wrist.

I had a question though. What do you mean by IIRC? Thanks!


----------



## ed21x

If I Recall Correctly.

Another 40mm PAM owner here. For me, personally, even the 40mm Pams are a bit too much on the large side, as the crown guard extends the watch out 5mm, so the 'real' dimension is 45mm. To put it in comparison, this watch wears MUCH larger than the 14060m Submariner in my collection. With a watch like this, you need a thick strap to balance it out, or the watch itself just looks somewhat disproportionate. I once tried on the 44mm, and it didn't quite overhang, but the watch covered the entire top of my arm (6.5'' wrist), creating somewhat of a 'cuff'-like effect.

wrist:








thickness:








front:








My interpretation is that the 40mm's have more lasting power. If you look at the number of PAMs being sold second hand, there are very few relative to the fact that they are the most popular models in the Panerai lineup. That should point to the fact that people who have them tend to want to hold on to them.


----------



## leopardprey

ed21x said:


> If I Recall Correctly.
> 
> Another 40mm PAM owner here. For me, personally, even the 40mm Pams are a bit too much on the large side, as the crown guard extends the watch out 5mm, so the 'real' dimension is 45mm. To put it in comparison, this watch wears MUCH larger than the 14060m Submariner in my collection. With a watch like this, you need a thick strap to balance it out, or the watch itself just looks somewhat disproportionate. I once tried on the 44mm, and it didn't quite overhang, but the watch covered the entire top of my arm (6.5'' wrist), creating somewhat of a 'cuff'-like effect.
> 
> wrist:
> View attachment 662837
> 
> 
> thickness:
> View attachment 662838
> 
> 
> front:
> View attachment 662839
> 
> 
> My interpretation is that the 40mm's have more lasting power. If you look at the number of PAMs being sold second hand, there are very few relative to the fact that they are the most popular models in the Panerai lineup. That should point to the fact that people who have them tend to want to hold on to them.


Ed21x,

That Panerai looks great on your wrist and fits you well!!


----------



## ng107

leopardprey said:


> Ed21x,
> 
> That Panerai looks great on your wrist and fits you well!!


Hi, I second that, as that is a great looking watch. I just wanted to be sure and confirm that is a 40mm on your wrist Mr Ed21x? Thanks!


----------



## timefleas

Just to add to the 40mm discussion, I have owned a 49, 51 and 70 (black, white and blue), and have a 7 1/8 inch wrist--additionally I have owned several 44mm Pams, including a couple of 24s, and a couple of 000s, among others.

I honestly think the 40mm Pam on bracelet (though I know many 'risti' just hate bracelets!) is one of the best watches out there, though even at 40mm it IS big--it wears more like a 42mm watch (because of both the crown guard and the height of the case)--a really great choice for almost anyone, male or female, with small to medium sized wrists.

Of the 44mm, the 24s seem smaller, perhaps because the case (not dial) is slightly busier (with the rotating bezel), than the regular Luminor 44mm case such as the 000. The 000 is a great looking watch, but it seemed too large (perhaps because of the open uncluttered expanse of the dial with no date or seconds dial), when compared to the 24. I ended up selling one and trading the other of my 000s for a second 24--and ridiculous as owning two 24s may seem, I love them both (bezels are different, polished and brushed, unmarked and marked for 15 minutes)...still long to get back one of my 40mm, though...

Peter


----------



## ed21x

sorry it took me awhile to reply, but yes, that is a 40mm Pam 48. It looks a little big in that pictures, so when I have time, I'll try to take a more 'natural' wrist shot, where it'll appear more fitted. It is a great size PAM to have, and the fact that it is a bit smaller actually adds a bit of class to the watch.


----------



## ng107

ed21x said:


> sorry it took me awhile to reply, but yes, that is a 40mm Pam 48. It looks a little big in that pictures, so when I have time, I'll try to take a more 'natural' wrist shot, where it'll appear more fitted. It is a great size PAM to have, and the fact that it is a bit smaller actually adds a bit of class to the watch.


Hi, thanks for the response. Also when you have the time, I would like to kindly please request a shot that shows the thickness of the watch on your wrist. I tried that same watch on this past Friday. I should have taken pictures myself, when it was on my wrist, but did not think it appropriate while in the jewelry shop. I appreciate all your help. Thanks.


----------



## Norster74

I have (244). Pictures attached. Have a good day all.


----------



## ed21x

ng107 said:


> Hi, thanks for the response. Also when you have the time, I would like to kindly please request a shot that shows the thickness of the watch on your wrist. I tried that same watch on this past Friday. I should have taken pictures myself, when it was on my wrist, but did not think it appropriate while in the jewelry shop. I appreciate all your help. Thanks.


Here you go! (I always love advocating the 40mm PAMs on this forum )


----------



## ng107

Hi, I wanted to thank everyone for posting pictures. You all have been very helpful.


----------



## GovtFunded

PAM 241, 40mm, on a 6.5-6.7 wrist. It also helps, on a smaller wrist, to have a butterfly clasp.


----------



## ng107

Hi, I have another question. Is there any Panerai 40mm watch with a sandwich dial? Thanks!


----------



## ed21x

nope there isn't... otherwise i would've gotten one haha


----------



## gogmeister

Hello, I'm also torn between the 40mm PAM048 and a 42mm 392 (with an inclination to 392 due to the sandwich dial I like) with a puny 6.3'' wrist (rather round , not flat). Are there any 392 owners who could tell me what the lug to lug on it is. same goes for 048. I believe I could pull of cca 50mm L2L but no more. What about the thnickness? The 392 looks ginormously 'high'.
Thanks!
(Wristshots with with similar wrist dimensions are more than welcome, of course!)


----------



## Synequano

Pam 392 on my mom's 6 inch wrist


----------



## Synequano

Same 6 inch wrist with 40 mm pam 62


----------



## gogmeister

Saw the first photo earlier in the thread and was wondering about the wrist size.It looks fine and quite promisin,esp. with an extra 0.3" to spare.
The 40mm also looks good.
Thanks for the photos.
Could you just measure the lug-to-lug of the 392,if you have it nearby?
Thanks!

Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan-LAX

Here's my PAM244 GMT with a Vintager Ruslander strap on my scrawny 6" wrist (52mm across top wrist):









Here's another shot from across the table for a better overall perspective:









Thanks,
Dan


----------



## David Woo

looks awesome Dan: how was the race?


----------



## Dan-LAX

David...great racing today. I posted a thread about it here to start/continue conversation.

Dan


----------



## gogmeister

It looks great on you, dan, and I'm gathering more and more confidence by looking at these photos. Your wrist doesn't look 6''. The shape also matters though...mine is 6.3", but just 50 (-51)mm across top wrist.
that's why I asked for L2L.


----------



## Dan-LAX

gogmeister said:


> It looks great on you, dan, and I'm gathering more and more confidence by looking at these photos. Your wrist doesn't look 6''. The shape also matters though...mine is 6.3", but just 50 (-51)mm across top wrist.
> that's why I asked for L2L.


Gogmeister,

The PAM244 has a L2L of about 47mm. The top of my wrists are 52mm across. Having thick leather straps helps to visually balance the thick watch and add more heft to my otherwise skinny wrists.

Dan


----------



## Tourbillonare

hmmm interesting theory on a thick strap balancing it out, I've been looking at PAM's recently and liking the radiomirs but been thinking my puny 6 1/2 wrists won't do


----------



## P1723

Who else has a smaller wrist than mine? 
I am only 1.6m tall & weighing just 50kg.
4" wrist on a 44mm Pam 359


----------



## Synequano

47 mm thin bezel on 6,5 inch wrist

I'm 1.65-1.68 m tall,around 90 kg (yup,I'm on the chubby side)

Same wrist with even bigger SBDX011


----------



## Chrlee3000

Great shots Dan, the watch is stunning and looks really good on your wrist.



Dan-LAX said:


> Here's my PAM244 GMT with a Vintager Ruslander strap on my scrawny 6" wrist (52mm across top wrist):
> 
> View attachment 1455077
> 
> 
> Here's another shot from across the table for a better overall perspective:
> 
> View attachment 1455078
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


----------



## Jezbelle

Pam 62 (40mm) on a 6.5inch flat wrist.















Bit late to the party but hopefully these pics help future buyers, as your pics helped me make my decision.


----------



## ewdi

6.5 wrist with Pam 560, traded in my 392 42mm for this base, pure simple


----------



## comatox

6.5 inch wrist. 
PAM 422.





































Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## peenoise

Pam 00005 (44mm) at 6.5 inches wrist










Picture below is for reference comparing a 41mm to 44mm on my 6.5 wrist, pardon me if i put other watch brand.


----------



## rockin'ron

I got Chicken wrists as well


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## jtaa05

PAM 372.


----------



## peenoise

rockin'ron said:


>


I wonder is that skull made of metal? Will it not cause any scratches on the watch?


----------



## mat-with-one-t

My wife's new PAM48 (40mm):


----------



## Synequano

Lookin' good,as the distance between 9 and the seconds subdial is shorter,that is one of my pet peeves about 44mm smooth bezel 7750 based pams (yet I still have pam 123 pictured)










To keep it on topic,my wrist size is 6,5 inches


----------



## mat-with-one-t

Just for the record, the PAM 48 is looking gorgeous on my wife's wrist! She's gradually getting used to it given she's never had a big watch before. It doesn't look out of proportion in any way, and she gets loads of compliments on it! We're looking forward to getting some varied straps for it too!


----------



## blackbox1011

I never really liked Panerai but now after becoming a WIS over the last two years they have really grown on me. This thread is full of amazing looking watches!! I have a smaller wrist and this makes me think I would really enjoy rocking a PAM


----------

